# Urban field trainer rant



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a fairly nice field where I have been doing pattern blinds. It is a soccer field and cricket field. It is maybe 200 x 250 yds. Today a practicing golfer sets up 15 yards from my pile and starts hitting golf balls. I know he has seen me, he saw me run Buffy twice to the pile. When I am done I walk over to him and ask if he thought he was interfering with me when he started hitting golf balls from that spot. I told him that "You golfers just don't give a s**t and do this all the time". He had the nerve to tell me that he thought I was training in a different section. He then tells me why didn't I say something to him.

Mind you, neither one of us belongs there. I thought that a smart person would be a little more considerate since this is a privilege for us and politely sharing is the smart thing to do.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ugh, I hear ya. That stuff happens all the time to me. I try to use it to my advantage but sometimes its just too much distraction. I've also continued to run my dog and let them deal with it as their distraction, ha ha. I've had people get up and go ahead and move. some people aren't nice.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I wanted to do a fetch drill and pick up all his golf balls and walk away with them.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I feel for you. Other dog owners quite often can be part of the problem.

In the winter when I train in the local parks. It's cold and the snow gets deep, but I still train. The big problem is, it's cold. So people pull into the parking lot and open their car door and let their dogs out. They don't get out with the dogs, they just turn them loose because the humans are too cold to get our of their car. So here I am doing pile work, and the dang dogs are loose running around. Sometimes they come over and steal bumpers from the pile or just generally interfere with what I'm doing. The owners ignore the whole thing while they stare at their smart phones. After awhile, the owner opens the car door and calls their dogs and drive away. It's quite annoying.


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

gdgli said:


> I have a fairly nice field where I have been doing pattern blinds. It is a soccer field and cricket field. It is maybe 200 x 250 yds. Today a practicing golfer sets up 15 yards from my pile and starts hitting golf balls. I know he has seen me, he saw me run Buffy twice to the pile. When I am done I walk over to him and ask if he thought he was interfering with me when he started hitting golf balls from that spot. I told him that "You golfers just don't give a s**t and do this all the time". He had the nerve to tell me that he thought I was training in a different section. He then tells me why didn't I say something to him.
> 
> Mind you, neither one of us belongs there. I thought that a smart person would be a little more considerate since this is a privilege for us and politely sharing is the smart thing to do.


I feel your Pain!
I set up a water blind the other day with a double and deversion bird. I was training by myself. It took 20 min. to set up, got the dog to the line ready for marks and two kids walk by and pick up my Blind bumper...UGH!!!
Got my bumper back, but it really sucked to have to put the dog back in the truck and set up the blind again....AAHHRRRRR!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

one reason i am up at the butt crack of dawn on the weekends to train, normally it is me and some old people. and if im in an industrial park im done when people show up to work plus i beat some of the heat and still have plenty of time to get things done that i dont get done during the week. during the winter it is not as easy but normally during the winter im with a group or hunting.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha, Poppy that reminds me! I was at some public fishing ponds and I set up a blind. Turned my back to run some marks and the orange bumpers are gone. I look over and some man and wife snagged them and hid them in their pick up truck bed. I had to go get them and tell them that is my name on the bottom of those bumpers, buster! Give them back! Those suckers aren't cheap


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was at actual training grounds and some other guy parks his truck practically at the edge of my setup and lets his dog run around loose. He wasn't even watching his dog as he's getting closer and closer to my blind. I had to make sure that dog wasn't taking my bumpers. This guy, a fellow field trainer, should have DEFINITELY known better and there's so much space, why here? When I finished Molly's run and moved somewhere else, he did not even take over my spot like I had assumed he wanted to do. No, he was just chillin with his dog.


----------

